# Cat Purrs



## mysticeye

I can relate much to the cat
with her sharp senses and deep emotion
the way she kicks up such a fuss
with all her mesmerizing motions

She is the beauty not the beast
Her love can travel far and deep
She chases round and round her tail
From towering trees she does leap

She has the mysterious green eyes
with them she always talks and talks
and tells us all about her life
and shows sweet silent ways she walks

I love my catfriend's special ways
Her purring and her fluffy sounds
How she senses what I feel
How she can jump in leaps and bounds

She is the keeper of the house
how balanced is her feline dance
She always lets us know she's there
with her lively, funny, furry prance


----------



## kittiesmom

:love2 That's lovely. :love2


----------



## Jetlaya67

Really nice. Thanks!


----------

